
The Bloom Clock - gbrown_
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.13064
======
irwt
Hi everybody. I'm the author of the paper. Let me know if you have any
questions or comments.

~~~
jbapple
Are you familiar with hybrid logical time systems like " HybridTime -
Accessible Global Consistency with High Clock Uncertainty"
([http://users.ece.utexas.edu/~garg/pdslab/david/hybrid-
time-t...](http://users.ece.utexas.edu/~garg/pdslab/david/hybrid-time-tech-
report-01.pdf)) or "Logical Physical Clocks and Consistent Snapshots in
Globally Distributed Databases" ([https://cse.buffalo.edu/tech-
reports/2014-04.pdf](https://cse.buffalo.edu/tech-reports/2014-04.pdf))? I'd
be interested in reading what you view as the tradeoffs between Bloom clocks
and these systems.

~~~
rkallos
I really like the Logical Physical Clocks paper. I'm glad you mentioned it :)

There's also Hybrid Vector Clocks which seem to accomplish the same goal as
Bloom clocks:

[https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2f05/8c7bfe3ddce90f9715842b...](https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/2f05/8c7bfe3ddce90f9715842b2b3a915b1e0862.pdf)

[http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2016/6677/pdf/LIPIcs...](http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2016/6677/pdf/LIPIcs-
OPODIS-2015-34.pdf)

------
JD557
I think understand the advantages of using a vector clock instead of a
timestamp and the advantages of a bloom clock vs vector clocks.

But since a bloom clock can sometimes return an incorrect order of events
(false positives), wouldn't using the timestamp be a simpler solution on most
cases that can allow some unordered events?

~~~
irwt
Author of the paper here. Imagine it like this, if your bloom filter overlaps
by a lot an incoming bloom filter, what you can do is go over your logs, find
the bloom filter closest by increments to the incoming bloom filter, and then
compare them. If the events are not comparable, i.e. concurrent, you will know
it immediately. If they are comparable, your false positive rate now will be
extremely low (because you picked the bloom filter in your logs that is
closest to the one you received).

------
magnamerc
I feel like this could be useful in DAG data structures.

------
filmfact
Isn’t this a hyperloglog?

~~~
smudgymcscmudge
I’ve only read the abstract, but I think this does ordering where hyperloglog
does presence.

------
jonititan
This is an intriguing paper. This seems highly related to proof of work
algorithms in blockchain systems. Working out which events happened and at
what time.

~~~
heavenlyblue
>> This seems highly related to proof of work algorithms in blockchain
systems. Working out which events happened and at what time.

This is not a byzantine algorithm so it's got nothing to do with proof of
work.

~~~
jonititan
Just because it's not Byzantine doesn't mean it might not be relevant to proof
of work algorithms where one of the challenges is understanding when work was
completed relative to other components.

~~~
heavenlyblue
You might as well say the flap of the wings of a butterfly in Africa may later
become the cause a hurricane in the US.

